# MAC Eyelash Glue



## laura-doll (Apr 22, 2007)

does anybody else find that when they are applying there eyelashes useing MAC's eyelash  glue
your eyes water??

my eyes start streaming
why is this?
im fine with evry other glue
but i use mac cause its my fave
xxxxxx


----------



## contrabassoon (Apr 22, 2007)

Hmmm It's never happened to me but I have heard of people being allergic to latex and the glue does have latex. Maybe you're allergic to latex?


----------



## user79 (Apr 22, 2007)

I guess you are referring to Duo glue? BTW, it is not a MAc glue, MAC just sells Duo, it's actually a surgical adhesive glue which you can also buy at the pharmacy. I didn't know it contains latex, but that could be a very valid reason!


----------



## contrabassoon (Apr 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I guess you are referring to Duo glue? BTW, it is not a MAc glue, MAC just sells Duo, it's actually a surgical adhesive glue which you can also buy at the pharmacy. I didn't know it contains latex, but that could be a very valid reason!_

 

Oh, yes, I forgot to mention that it wasn't MAC glue.


----------



## laura-doll (Apr 23, 2007)

well whatever it still glues the eyelashes to the eye lol

idk
its like the same stuff ive had to glue my extensions in(ages ago)
and i wasnt allurgic to that
hmm strangeee


----------



## user79 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hm, could be anything. Try switching to another glue that is latex free maybe and see what happens.


----------



## lara (Apr 23, 2007)

You may be using too much or not applying your lashes correctly.


----------



## laura-doll (Apr 23, 2007)

ive been wearing false lashes for over 3 years so cant be that im applying them wrong


----------



## laura-doll (Apr 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Hm, could be anything. Try switching to another glue that is latex free maybe and see what happens._

 
shall dooooo
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## miss_pink (Apr 24, 2007)

maybe ur glue is off?? i guess it must go off like evrything else>??
*shrugs* i use a glue by Ardell. Does a good job at keeping lashes stuck on cos i use the inidividual lashes.
HTH =)


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 24, 2007)

latex near your scalp vs latex near your eye are two wholly different things.

I'm allergic to latex, but it can touch my hands and I just kind of itch and get a little tiny bit of a rash. Latex near my eyes = lots of swelling and I rock a bullfrog look, which is NOT sexy.

I've only found one glue so far that is silicone based, and that Vincent Longo's lash glue. It comes with the lashes, it's a LITTLE BITTY tube, and you can't buy it alone. If anyone knows of another brand, I'd love to hear it...because I can't wear lashes at all due to my allergy.


----------



## triccc (Apr 24, 2007)

DUO doesn't bother my eyes, but the adhesive that comes with Makeup Forever's eyelashes make my eyes do that! It kind of feels like my eyes are burning and I am constantly blinking! 

maybe you should just try another glue.


----------



## laura-doll (Apr 24, 2007)

well
past 2 days
been useing the glue and its been fine
loool
weirdness


----------



## contrabassoon (Apr 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laura-doll* 

 
_ive been wearing false lashes for over 3 years so cant be that im applying them wrong_

 

Have you been using this glue for the past three years? If  you have, did this reaction started to happen recently?


----------

